# 5 Geryi Feeding Video!



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Mad cool man! Nice vid!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

very sick, such a nice group.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow!!! Beautiful fish


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

man you are so lucky prime nice video


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice setup


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

They look fantastic prime


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks, everyone.

I'm still debating what to do about the most dominant one. As you can kind of see in the very beginning of the vid, he patrols and takes the middle 1/2-2/3 of the tank and keeps all others towards the ends.

I'm thinking of MAYBE keeping him solo, or selling, and/or buying 2-3 more...really not sure at this point. IF i take him out, the one 2nd in the pecking order may just do the same thing.

they weren't really going for the powerhead, so I may put that back in as well, and maybe once the plants get larger, maybe he will be less territorial.

oh, and i'm hoping i can put the plants in the sand, once they get larger, during a large water change. but now, it was just too hard with the height of a 220g.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i'll take him off your hands for the low low low price 0


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

primetime3wise said:


>


Nice vid bro! I was watching it today at work.

BTW I LOL every time I see your avatar.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a nice looking group ! Hope ur succesfull with breeding


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the kind words









as far as breeding, it would be a nice surprise, but i am not holding out for it. in fact it would be a huge surprise, and i really don't see it happening. who knows for sure though, just because not many keep adult serrasalmus together.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

primetime3wise said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if they do breed i call 1 out of the batch plz


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

lol, we can work out a structured payment plan.

seriously though...eh, you could have a bunch, it would be nice to see them a lot more common... but then no one serious about p's would want them! lmao


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice group and set up you have there.







How's the aggression towards one another? I've thought about getting a group of these together as well. Oh by the way cool choice in music...Tool always rocks!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Ja said:


> Very nice group and set up you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot.

the aggression level has gotten a lot better, recently. the first few weeks were a break in period and there was a lot of fin nipping and some of the more submissive ones actually had sizable, deep cuts to the body. it was the first time i saw that with a group of p's. with how quickly piranhas recover though, they all look pretty good now.

it was even worse when i started them out in the 125g...and i even lost one after i messed around with the decor...like really, really bad injuries that led to death.

like most serrasalmus, there is some differences in aggression and territoriality for each fish.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

that video makes me feel dizzy lol.

wicked tank and fish! impressive shoal


----------

